# Sanding After Primer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Once the mud is primed sanding is not a good option---I suggest adding more mud--sanding and re priming the flaws.---Mike---


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, Mike is correct. Lightly sand the primer and then touch up or skim any ridges, pinholes, scratches and other deficiencies. Remember to sand and spot prime your touchups before paint.

dan


----------

